# Background and Centre Piece



## Mitchjamo (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi All

Thought i would throw up some pics of the Background i recently made for my 18month old RSP and a centre piece i made for my new female GTP. Both animals seem to be loving the new digs...


----------



## Shane09 (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow.... very awesome Mitch


----------



## Cypher69 (Jun 27, 2014)

Well done...beautiful designs!

Juz hope yer snake doesn't trip down those stairs :lol:


----------



## Dinobot (Jun 27, 2014)

Absolutely killer. I remember seeing a guide on youtube on how to do this a while ago, definitely something I wanna give a go


----------



## Mitchjamo (Jun 28, 2014)

Cypher69 said:


> Well done...beautiful designs!
> 
> Juz hope yer snake doesn't trip down those stairs :lol:




Had considered maybe a mini slinky...


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 28, 2014)

They look amazing!  very well done


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice


----------

